# Just devastated :(



## FestiveFuzz (8 July 2016)

I'll be honest, I'm not entirely sure what I'm hoping to gain from this post, but I just needed to put this out somewhere. 

My beautiful, lovely little baby horse has just been scanned by the vet who confirmed she has a tendon conformation that has resulted in DDFT in both hinds. He described it as a one in a million thing that wouldn't have flagged on a vetting. Prognosis is not good. Even if we operate she'll only ever be a happy hack, not the AM dressage mare I'd been aiming to bring on. 

I'm absolutely devastated. She's the sweetest horse I've ever met and I was so looking forward to our future together. I've only owned her a month. I have no idea what to do, although right now crying seems like my best option until I can muster up my game face to pop to the yard to give her some cuddles. 

Sorry for such a pitiful post, I'm just absolutely gutted right now.


----------



## PorkChop (8 July 2016)

Oh my goodness, how absolutely awful, sending you a massive hug xx

Take your time to make the right decision for you both.


----------



## FfionWinnie (8 July 2016)

Oh no!  What led you to scan her has she been lame?  So sorry to hear this.


----------



## McFluff (8 July 2016)

Gutted for you. Life can be so cruel. Hope you manage to enjoy your cuddles.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (8 July 2016)

She came in slightly off this morning with heat and swelling, which we put down to her hooning about in the field. Vet was coming to the yard anyway so YO asked him to take a look whilst he was there. 

Just stunned at the moment how it's gone from us thinking she'd just tweaked herself to her potentially being a field ornament at 5


----------



## SusieT (8 July 2016)

Oh dear that is heartbreaking - is she insured?


----------



## View (8 July 2016)

Oh <<hugs>>


----------



## FestiveFuzz (8 July 2016)

SusieT said:



			Oh dear that is heartbreaking - is she insured?
		
Click to expand...

Yes thankfully but sadly not for LOU, all the more annoying as I was just saying to my OH last week I might add it to my policy given how much she cost to buy. 

She's currently on 3 months box rest with a rescan in a month. So I'm just going to take it one step at a time for now.


----------



## honetpot (8 July 2016)

I know how you feel. My first homebred, which I spent a lot of time choosing a stallion, and a fair bit of money, everything I hoped for until at two he got a sarcoid. Now he is fit and healthy, but I was so sad, even though to him nothing had changed. Give it time, its part of a grieving process.


----------



## FfionWinnie (8 July 2016)

So it could possibly be an injury and the odd conformation hasn't caused it, at this stage?  If she's gone lame and it's without a doubt due to the conformation within a month, I would be wondering about the seller.


----------



## SusieT (8 July 2016)

oh dear re LOU  in that case I'd be making sure your vet makes use of every possible therapy that may be useful to maximise your insurance money and the best chance of getting a useable horse so you can recoup something. she's young, time and rest may help


----------



## Deltic Blue (8 July 2016)

Absolutely gutted for you


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (8 July 2016)

Gutted for you...so sorry for you and got all crossed for you that some time puts this right x


----------



## Sheep (8 July 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Fingers tightly crossed for you that she comes right, I know you put a lot of time and energy into your search so I will keep hoping for a positive outcome. x


----------



## onemoretime (8 July 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			So it could possibly be an injury and the odd conformation hasn't caused it, at this stage?  If she's gone lame and it's without a doubt due to the conformation within a month, I would be wondering about the seller.
		
Click to expand...


Agree with this ^^^^^


----------



## Leo Walker (8 July 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			So it could possibly be an injury and the odd conformation hasn't caused it, at this stage?  If she's gone lame and it's without a doubt due to the conformation within a month, I would be wondering about the seller.
		
Click to expand...

This. How did she get to 5yr old without an issue if its an inherent conformation problem? 

Either way, fingers crossed you can resolve it, it must have been an awful shock


----------



## Red-1 (8 July 2016)

I am so sorry this has happened to you. We were both looking at the same time, I watched your search with interest. I was so happy when you found a horse you were happy with.

I have fingers and toes crossed that there *may* be a *fault* but that your horse is indeed suffering from hooli-ing round the field, and will settle with time. 

(((((Hugs)))))


----------



## FestiveFuzz (8 July 2016)

Thanks all. Have spoken to the vet at length now and in his words she has the worst possible tear in the worst possible place, with the other leg showing signs of mineralisation and wear, so much so that he feels it's only a matter of time until we face the same problem as the left leg (incidentally it's her fronts not her backs as I thought I'd heard when speaking with my YO over the phone). 

More concerning is how she's got so much damage given how little mileage she has. I'm now questioning whether there was another reason for her having been turned away so soon after breaking last summer, but right now all my energy is being put into making sure I do right by Pops. 

She's currently in a lot of pain, which we're giving medication for and will be rescanned next week before any decisions are made. 

It just breaks my heart to see her this way. Especially when just last week we were planning her first competition.


----------



## HashRouge (8 July 2016)

Oh FF I'm so sorry to hear this. I can't offer any advice but just wanted you to know I'm thinking of you xx


----------



## ktj1891 (8 July 2016)

So sorry to read this. I haven't read the rest of the post but maybe look at barefoot rehab has helped a lot of DDFT injuries.


----------



## FfionWinnie (8 July 2016)

I remember there was a delay in you picking her up. Was that your end or their end?  Was it a dealer or private seller?  You still have rights if it was a private seller and they knew. If you are a BHS gold member phone them up and speak to an adviser and however much you don't want to face this now, I would suggest you must if you are going to take it up with the seller, right away.


----------



## MrsMozart (8 July 2016)

Oh sweetie. I'm so sorry.

My first horse was four and just backed when I got her. I lost her a year later as both hind suspensories were so bad. She was with Sue Dyson at the AMT and Sue couldn't believe how bad they were for a horse that was so young and had done so little. Sometimes things just go wrong and there's nothing anyone can do about it. Hugest hugs.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (8 July 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			I remember there was a delay in you picking her up. Was that your end or their end?  Was it a dealer or private seller?  You still have rights if it was a private seller and they knew. If you are a BHS gold member phone them up and speak to an adviser and however much you don't want to face this now, I would suggest you must if you are going to take it up with the seller, right away.
		
Click to expand...

Delay was my end due to the vet messing up the vetting and claiming she was so bad on the lunge that he deemed she was unsafe/too dangerous to see ridden. I went up that weekend to see her lunged myself and then my YO went up separately to view her so tried to cover all bases before committing to buy. 

Seller had only bought her the month before, she wasn't even advertised when we viewed her as he'd planned to bring her on before selling...we only got a look in as my YO knows him. YO is currently trying to get more details from the breeder to see if there were any issues when breaking but I honestly think this is just pure bad luck rather than there being someone to point the finger at.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (8 July 2016)

MrsMozart said:



			Oh sweetie. I'm so sorry.

My first horse was four and just backed when I got her. I lost her a year later as both hind suspensories were so bad. She was with Sue Dyson at the AMT and Sue couldn't believe how bad they were for a horse that was so young and had done so little. Sometimes things just go wrong and there's nothing anyone can do about it. Hugest hugs.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I just feel so utterly broken right now. She's the sweetest little mare, it just doesn't seem fair.


----------



## FfionWinnie (8 July 2016)

Perhaps your insurance would fund her going to Rockley when the time is right. Really worth speaking to them to see if they think it would respond to their protocols I think. If it's a conformation fault then I really believe BF is the best way to achieve long term soundness. 

I know exactly how you feel and you have my every sympathy (my dream horse dropped dead after I had had her 6 months and her replacement was diagnosed with a potentially career ending muscle myopathy after 5 weeks). Your dreams are shattered by the news but there are still options and things might not be as bad as they first appear. Everything crossed for you.


----------



## ester (8 July 2016)

whereabouts it the ddft damaged?


----------



## be positive (8 July 2016)

FestiveFuzz said:



			Delay was my end due to the vet messing up the vetting and claiming she was so bad on the lunge that he deemed she was unsafe/too dangerous to see ridden. I went up that weekend to see her lunged myself and then my YO went up separately to view her so tried to cover all bases before committing to buy. 

Seller had only bought her the month before, she wasn't even advertised when we viewed her as he'd planned to bring her on before selling...we only got a look in as my YO knows him. YO is currently trying to get more details from the breeder to see if there were any issues when breaking but I honestly think this is just pure bad luck rather than there being someone to point the finger at.
		
Click to expand...

So was the vetting completed satisfactorily another day?

I guess by conformation flaw the vet that is now treating her can see long toe, low weak heel issues which can be addressed, I would certainly look at sending a 5 year old to Rockley, your insurance may not pay out if you do pts without trying everything so it would be worth seeing if they will finance Rockley sooner rather than leaving it until everything else has been tried, the success rate is far higher than traditional routes.

On a personal note you must feel absolutely gutted, after all the looking to find such a lovely mare and have this happen before you even started to enjoy your time with her, life is so unfair sometimes.


----------



## Flame_ (8 July 2016)

Sorry to read this. What awful luck. 

Best wishes for a better outcome than predicted.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (8 July 2016)

be positive said:



			So was the vetting completed satisfactorily another day?

I guess by conformation flaw the vet that is now treating her can see long toe, low weak heel issues which can be addressed, I would certainly look at sending a 5 year old to Rockley, your insurance may not pay out if you do pts without trying everything so it would be worth seeing if they will finance Rockley sooner rather than leaving it until everything else has been tried, the success rate is far higher than traditional routes.

On a personal note you must feel absolutely gutted, after all the looking to find such a lovely mare and have this happen before you even started to enjoy your time with her, life is so unfair sometimes.
		
Click to expand...

It sounds foolish now, but given she'd passed the vetting albeit without being ridden I didn't bother getting them to come back out. Then again she was and has been completely sound up until today and my vet said unless something had prompted us to ask for an ultrasound there would have been no way of knowing the damage so I guess I could have still been in this position anyway. 

I'll speak with YO, vet and insurance and see where they stand on Rockley, as you're right she is long in the toe with a low heel, but this was put down to her having never been shod before she came to us. If BF gives her a chance then I'm willing to try...at least until the insurance runs out. 

And yes, I literally don't know what to do with myself right now. Two days ago I was out hacking her and thanking my lucky stars that I'd found such a wonderful little mare and now just thinking about her makes my heart hurt. It's really not fair, but I'll do whatever is right by her. Just hate seeing her in pain


----------



## FestiveFuzz (8 July 2016)

ester said:



			whereabouts it the ddft damaged?
		
Click to expand...

Good question and one I should really know the answer to but this whole afternoon has gone by in a blur and coupled with a cracking headache I'm pulling a blank. Will check with the vet tomorrow.


----------



## FfionWinnie (8 July 2016)

Keep in mind that your YO, vet and probably insurance might stand in the no way on earth camp when it comes to Rockley, that doesn't mean it isn't a viable option. Do your own research once you've got all the facts.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (8 July 2016)

Nothing to add but I'm so sorry and hope there is a way forward for you both .


----------



## FestiveFuzz (8 July 2016)

Does anyone know a ballpark figure for how much it costs to send a horse to Rockley?


----------



## eggs (8 July 2016)

So sorry to hear this. Sometimes time is a great healer - something that a lot of vets don't always seem to consider.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (8 July 2016)

eggs said:



			So sorry to hear this. Sometimes time is a great healer - something that a lot of vets don't always seem to consider.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. I just worry whether it's fair to keep a highly strung 5yo cooped up in a stable for 3 months on box rest, particularly when she's in a fair bit of pain.


----------



## FfionWinnie (8 July 2016)

FestiveFuzz said:



			Does anyone know a ballpark figure for how much it costs to send a horse to Rockley?
		
Click to expand...

PM stencilface.


----------



## be positive (8 July 2016)

FestiveFuzz said:



			Does anyone know a ballpark figure for how much it costs to send a horse to Rockley?
		
Click to expand...

I remember a year or so ago reading it was around the £150 per week mark which compared with normal full livery rates is very reasonable, it may have gone up but it is not unrealistic for 8 weeks if the horse comes back sound.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (8 July 2016)

be positive said:



			I remember a year or so ago reading it was around the £150 per week mark which compared with normal full livery rates is very reasonable, it may have gone up but it is not unrealistic for 8 weeks if the horse comes back sound.
		
Click to expand...

That's less than I pay for livery if that is the case so could easily fund myself if needs be. Thanks Be Positive, feeling a glimmer of potential hope now.


----------



## SusieT (8 July 2016)

It is worth considering, although not something you may wish to that if the pain is not manageable euthanasia may be kinder than long term intermittent lameness and being not quite right.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (8 July 2016)

SusieT said:



			It is worth considering, although not something you may wish to that if the pain is not manageable euthanasia may be kinder than long term intermittent lameness and being not quite right.
		
Click to expand...

Trust me, if it's what's advised it'll be the route we go down as her comfort and wellbeing is paramount.


----------



## crabbymare (8 July 2016)

when you speak to the vet again its worth finding out if the long toe low heel is what they consider to be a conformation fault or if there is anything else they picked up on. well worth trying to get the vet to agree to refer to rockley as its very possible that if they can get the foot right the reduced pressure on the tendon could allow her to do dressage as long as you do plenty of hacking rather than a lot of arena work. jumping may be a no but I doubt that will be worrying you. also worth asking about the actual injury and how the tendon is damaged as in is the tear resulting in a hole in the tendon or exactly what and where is the damage. write down your questions and his answers as although the initial shock of the diagnosis will have worn off you will obviously still be upset and will easily forget something when you are in conversation. I do hope something can be done and she is repairable to a better level than first t hought


----------



## FestiveFuzz (8 July 2016)

crabbymare said:



			when you speak to the vet again its worth finding out if the long toe low heel is what they consider to be a conformation fault or if there is anything else they picked up on. well worth trying to get the vet to agree to refer to rockley as its very possible that if they can get the foot right the reduced pressure on the tendon could allow her to do dressage as long as you do plenty of hacking rather than a lot of arena work. jumping may be a no but I doubt that will be worrying you. also worth asking about the actual injury and how the tendon is damaged as in is the tear resulting in a hole in the tendon or exactly what and where is the damage. write down your questions and his answers as although the initial shock of the diagnosis will have worn off you will obviously still be upset and will easily forget something when you are in conversation. I do hope something can be done and she is repairable to a better level than first t hought
		
Click to expand...

Thanks so much Crabbymare, this is exactly what I need right now. Clearly OH felt the same as he's just handed me his list of Poppy questions he wants answered by the vet which I'll be adding to. I think the initial shock is wearing off now thank god as it'll mean I can be a lot more practical and hopefully get a better grasp of what exactly is going on.


----------



## Bernster (8 July 2016)

Red-1 said:



			I am so sorry this has happened to you. We were both looking at the same time, I watched your search with interest. I was so happy when you found a horse you were happy with.

I have fingers and toes crossed that there *may* be a *fault* but that your horse is indeed suffering from hooli-ing round the field, and will settle with time. 

(((((Hugs)))))
		
Click to expand...

I second this!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (9 July 2016)

I am so sorry, you must feel rotten.  My mare had a bowed tendon after a stumble a fortnight ago.  Homebred, left to mature and going nicely with dressage comps lined up.  Fortunately scan showed no damage.  

Another one of my ponies did both foreleg tendons at the same time and the prognosis wasn't great and I was told that I probably won't ride him at a fast pace again.  He took 10 months to come right, then went onto compete SJ, HT and colt hunting. 

I hope that your horse isn't as bad as you fear.


----------



## silv (9 July 2016)

Nothing to add really but would just like to say I am really sorry to read your post, you must be totally devastated.  I hope she comes right, remember vets tend to give you the worst case scenario.


----------



## Dizzydancer (9 July 2016)

I'm so sorry FF. 
I do have a similar idea to how you feel but mine has better prognosis I think. I had mine scanned as she blew up over her flexor tendon that scanned fine but vet scanned whole leg as they should and discovered bilateral damage to suspensories. 
I have learnt a lot over past few weeks and would say foot development has an awful lot to do with it and I'm now considering having atleast her back shoes removed. I have also spent a rather large amount on specific rehab at a place near me. 
Depending on the type of damage if it's a hole not a tear then I would recommend PRP to fill it and also do consider an arcequine- my mare rescanned at 4 weeks post injections and I'd used the arcequine and her scan was impressive- one of the best the vets seen and showing fibres in line rather than random- she is back next week for another scan now she has started rehab!
Feel free to PM me if you need to
Hope you get more answers today!


----------



## AnShanDan (9 July 2016)

If your mare is landing toe first, this is what has put the excessive strain on the tendons. The poor heel/long toe conformation causes toe first landing, but can be reversed, and she can grow better feet. 

Once she is landing on her heels, the stress on the soft tissues of the lower legs are greatly reduced and normalised. 

If it was my horse I'd be taking the shoes off, get her to Rockley by all means, but it can be done at home too. Then lots of walking, in boots to begin with, once she is sound enough. 

This will give the tendon time to heal (with stem cells, or PRP, shockwave, whatever) and by the time it has healed, the feet will be able to do their job of shock absorbtion properly. 

Good luck you must be totally gutted, but I think you can get your mare over this.


----------



## ester (9 July 2016)

The reason I ask where it is because is because you are saying she has swelling higher up so I am wondering if the issue is higher up, in which case the conformation issue might not be anything to do with feet and rockley etc might not be the answer and I'm not sure why the vet would have gone straight for the foot with a horse with swelling higher up?

http://rockleyfarm.blogspot.co.uk/search?q=+ultrasound

the key point in why ultrasound wasn't carried forwards for monitoring rehabs is this 
'but to get a clear image the frog needs to be pared until it is relatively thin.'


----------



## FestiveFuzz (9 July 2016)

Quick update...following YCBM's suggestion of ESPA on my vet thread I spent the night reading up on the condition and sadly a lot of the symptoms tally with Poppy. I've spoken to my vet this morning and he agrees so we are now looking at a nuchal ligament biopsy to either confirm or rule it out. I feel sick to my stomach at the possibility of her never recovering but right now I just want to know what we're dealing with.


----------



## ycbm (9 July 2016)

FestiveFuzz said:



			Quick update...following YCBM's suggestion of ESPA on my vet thread I spent the night reading up on the condition and sadly a lot of the symptoms tally with Poppy. I've spoken to my vet this morning and he agrees so we are now looking at a nuchal ligament biopsy to either confirm or rule it out. I feel sick to my stomach at the possibility of her never recovering but right now I just want to know what we're dealing with.
		
Click to expand...

I am so sorry.  I will spend the days hoping to goodness I'm wrong this time


----------



## 4faults (9 July 2016)

So sorry to hear this, it's devastating when your dreams are dashed as I learnt with my top horse a few years ago. Hoping things work out as well as possible for you and your girl


----------



## Sukistokes2 (9 July 2016)

Very sorry to hear your news. There are no words I can add or help, I just wish you and Poppy the best whatever your path or decision xxx


----------



## Pinkvboots (9 July 2016)

omg that is such bad luck I am so sorry she is such a beautiful horse

my mare damaged her ddft in the back of the pastern area and her tendon sheath swelled up as a result, I did look into this in great length at the time and I was under the impression when the damage is in the foot the prognosis is guarded, unfortunately I tried to get my horse sound for 2 years she would be okay for a few months then break down again, this was 4 years ago now so they may have better procedures in place for a better recovery I would definitely look into the barefoot route and I will keep fingers crossed for you both x


----------



## MotherOfChickens (9 July 2016)

I am sorry, we have so many hopes and dreams wrapped up with our horses-hoping you have a better outcome that you expect.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (9 July 2016)

ycbm said:



			I am so sorry.  I will spend the days hoping to goodness I'm wrong this time 

Click to expand...

In honesty I'm glad you put it on my radar as even my vet wasn't aware of the biopsy process at Liverpool. But I'll take any famous HHO vibes we can get right now.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (9 July 2016)

Thanks for all the kind words. It's so hard to put into words how I'm feeling right now. Pops was meant to be the horse that finally helped me achieve my dressage aspirations. We've only had a few weeks of lessons but I could already see glimmers of how great we could be together. 

She is the sweetest little horse I've ever had the pleasure of knowing. Even yesterday when I knew how much pain she'd be in she was still her usual inquisitive and cuddly self. The fact the rest of the yard were just as gutted as me yesterday is testament to just how wonderful this little mare is. It seems cruel and unfair to have finally found the one only to be left with facing the worst possible decision a month later. 

I'm hoping and praying for a miracle, a mistake, anything that means I don't lose her when I've only just found her. It seems crazy that I can be so upset about a horse that's only been in my life a month but she's made such an impact, even my OH was in tears last night. 

Here's hoping the biopsy won't confirm my worst fears but in the meantime I'm just going to snuggle her close and let her know just how loved she is.


----------



## rachk89 (9 July 2016)

Really sorry to hear this. I hope the worst outcome is not reality. Fingers crossed for you.

I am not sure if this might be helpful as it was posted 3 years ago but maybe contact the researcher if it's ddft. http://www.rossdales.com/news/new-stem-cell-trial-to-treat-deep-digital-flexor-tendon-injury.htm


----------



## Dave's Mam (9 July 2016)

No info or advice to add, but sending hugs for you & vibes for Poppy.


----------



## Spilletta (9 July 2016)

No experience with what you're dealing with so nothing useful to add, but wanted to send positive thoughts for you, and fingers crossed.


----------



## onemoretime (9 July 2016)

FestiveFuzz said:



			Thanks all. Have spoken to the vet at length now and in his words she has the worst possible tear in the worst possible place, with the other leg showing signs of mineralisation and wear, so much so that he feels it's only a matter of time until we face the same problem as the left leg (incidentally it's her fronts not her backs as I thought I'd heard when speaking with my YO over the phone). 

More concerning is how she's got so much damage given how little mileage she has. I'm now questioning whether there was another reason for her having been turned away so soon after breaking last summer, but right now all my energy is being put into making sure I do right by Pops. 

She's currently in a lot of pain, which we're giving medication for and will be rescanned next week before any decisions are made. 

It just breaks my heart to see her this way. Especially when just last week we were planning her first competition.
		
Click to expand...

  So very sorry to read this. x


----------



## cundlegreen (9 July 2016)

I would certainly give her a chance due to her age, and try an Arc Equine, especially if she will be on box rest. I've had some very good healing using it both on myself and on different horses. Fingers crossed she comes right.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (9 July 2016)

cundlegreen said:



			I would certainly give her a chance due to her age, and try an Arc Equine, especially if she will be on box rest. I've had some very good healing using it both on myself and on different horses. Fingers crossed she comes right.
		
Click to expand...

Good shout on the Arc Equine. My poor vet is probably fed up of all my questions but I've asked if he thinks it's worthwhile. I'm trying desperately not to get my hopes up too much in case it does turn out to be ESPA but at this stage I'm determined to throw everything at the situation to make her right, unless it's detrimental to her of course.


----------



## Micropony (9 July 2016)

Nothing at all useful to contribute, just wanted to say how sorry I am. Watched your horse search with interest, and she seems like a really lovely horse. Everything crossed for you both x


----------



## FestiveFuzz (10 July 2016)

Micropony said:



			Nothing at all useful to contribute, just wanted to say how sorry I am. Watched your horse search with interest, and she seems like a really lovely horse. Everything crossed for you both x
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Micropony. It's just plain bad luck, but I'm determined to do all I can for her x


----------



## Kylara (10 July 2016)

Oh FF! How awful. 
I'm crossing my fingers that she'll come sound and the conformation problem is not causing the injury. I'd also give her a chance due to her age. 

How horribly frustrating about the LOU not being on the policy yet and that there was a hidden conformation problem that no one could forsee.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (10 July 2016)

I've had a few days to let it all sink in now, and whilst I'm still gutted by it all we won't be going down without a fight. 

I'll admit now I'm probably writing this post more for my own sake, as a reminder on tougher days that we have a  plan, but also in case I've missed something or anyone else has any thoughts or suggestions. 

So the current plan of action is to rescan next week and also take the nuchal ligament biopsy to rule out ESPA. Then keep fingers firmly crossed it isn't ESPA. I have no idea how long it'll take to get the biopsy results back but hopefully not too long as right now ESPA has become our worst case scenario. I've also ordered the Newmarket joint supplement so as soon as this arrives we'll be adding to her feed. 

At our rescan I'll also be asking about her feet and whether we need to consider BF or heartbar shoes to support her heels. Depending on scan results I suspect we'll then be off to Liphook for a second opinion and to ascertain whether surgery is an option. 

I have access to pulsed magnet boots so once my vet and physio agree the time is right we will begin using these in an attempt to help speed up the healing process. 

What happens after that is anyone's guess right now but until Poppy makes it clear she's had enough I will be doing all I can to get her sound and pain-free.


----------



## Peggs (10 July 2016)

I'm really sorry to read about your Poppy, but I'm glad you have a plan and are going to try your best for her. 

I think the old saying blood,sweat and tears really relate to horse ownership, or my new favorite 'I've got 99 problems and.. My horse is the root cause of all of them'. 

If it's at all comforting I've got 5 and all have had to have some sort of veterinary intervention at some point over the last year. It's cost thousands, caused many tears, periods of depression where all I want to do is snuggle up in bed, not go and meet a vet or change a dressing or force feed medication. This weeks new case is my 5yo who I've had since 11months has sarcoids, very small, but still another kick in the gut and just another mountain to climb and bit of a dampener on what I hoped was/ can still be a prosperous competitive life together. 

The best cure I found when I got low during this past year was writing it down, sometimes I come on here write a new thread but never post it at all, but just writing and organising thoughts is a really useful tactic to lessen the blues... 


Sorry not a constructive post but you do have my deepest sympathies!


----------



## FestiveFuzz (10 July 2016)

Kylara said:



			Oh FF! How awful. 
I'm crossing my fingers that she'll come sound and the conformation problem is not causing the injury. I'd also give her a chance due to her age. 

How horribly frustrating about the LOU not being on the policy yet and that there was a hidden conformation problem that no one could forsee.



Click to expand...

Thanks Kylara. I feel strangely reassured on the LOU front at the moment as insurers confirmed on Friday even if we had had it she currently wouldn't qualify as they only take into account their current ability not future potential and at this stage there is a possibility with surgery she may be capable of being a happy hacker. Of course if she does have ESPA that goes out the window as at the very least she will need to be retired from ridden work, but we'll cross that bridge when we get to it. 

Conformation wise it's annoying as we knew her heels were low and she had slightly long toes but put this down to her being turned away over winter and having never had shoes. I'm still hopeful there's something we can do to relieve the pressure in her tendons though, either by supporting the heel or removing shoes completely and that maybe once we can strengthen her feet we might lessen the chance of this happening again. 

At the moment I'm clutching at any straws and relying on a hell of a lot of positive thinking and Poppy snuggles to keep me going.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (10 July 2016)

Peggs said:



			I'm really sorry to read about your Poppy, but I'm glad you have a plan and are going to try your best for her. 

I think the old saying blood,sweat and tears really relate to horse ownership, or my new favorite 'I've got 99 problems and.. My horse is the root cause of all of them'. 

If it's at all comforting I've got 5 and all have had to have some sort of veterinary intervention at some point over the last year. It's cost thousands, caused many tears, periods of depression where all I want to do is snuggle up in bed, not go and meet a vet or change a dressing or force feed medication. This weeks new case is my 5yo who I've had since 11months has sarcoids, very small, but still another kick in the gut and just another mountain to climb and bit of a dampener on what I hoped was/ can still be a prosperous competitive life together. 

The best cure I found when I got low during this past year was writing it down, sometimes I come on here write a new thread but never post it at all, but just writing and organising thoughts is a really useful tactic to lessen the blues... 


Sorry not a constructive post but you do have my deepest sympathies!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks so much. I completely agree on the writing things down front. I suspect by the end of this you'll all be sick of me but I do find it useful to post my thoughts on here as often someone will see something you've missed or have insight you might not have known about. Plus it's a great comfort to know there's a bunch of people rooting for you. 

So sorry to hear about your 5yo. Here's hoping the sarcoid will be easy to treat.


----------



## debsflo (10 July 2016)

So sorry to hear this as you and I were horse hunting at the same time.  It's so difficult when things go wrong when you do everything right. I had a similar experience with my last horse bought 15 yrs ago and although we never got to do what I bought her for I truly am glad she is mine. I will keep everything crossed for promising news. Sometimes when life doesn't go to plan we need time to get our head round it and regroup and make new plans which it sounds like you're doing. X


----------



## cundlegreen (10 July 2016)

FestiveFuzz said:



			I've had a few days to let it all sink in now, and whilst I'm still gutted by it all we won't be going down without a fight. 

I'll admit now I'm probably writing this post more for my own sake, as a reminder on tougher days that we have a  plan, but also in case I've missed something or anyone else has any thoughts or suggestions. 

So the current plan of action is to rescan next week and also take the nuchal ligament biopsy to rule out ESPA. Then keep fingers firmly crossed it isn't ESPA. I have no idea how long it'll take to get the biopsy results back but hopefully not too long as right now ESPA has become our worst case scenario. I've also ordered the Newmarket joint supplement so as soon as this arrives we'll be adding to her feed. 

At our rescan I'll also be asking about her feet and whether we need to consider BF or heartbar shoes to support her heels. Depending on scan results I suspect we'll then be off to Liphook for a second opinion and to ascertain whether surgery is an option. 

I have access to pulsed magnet boots so once my vet and physio agree the time is right we will begin using these in an attempt to help speed up the healing process. 

What happens after that is anyone's guess right now but until Poppy makes it clear she's had enough I will be doing all I can to get her sound and pain-free.
		
Click to expand...

For heavens sake, don't go heart bar. Check out Epona shoes if you don't want to go BF. You need something that will give flexion to the foot and help a good blood flow. The epona shoes are available over here from several agents, and can be nailed on or glued. My mare's feet have benefited so much after a year in them and the only reason that I have gone back to conventional shoes is that the studholes on the epona's used to come out, and we needed the grip at Novice and OI level. They don't work out expensive, as you can reuse then 2 or 3 times, and my mare never lost a shoe xc either.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (10 July 2016)

cundlegreen said:



			For heavens sake, don't go heart bar. Check out Epona shoes if you don't want to go BF. You need something that will give flexion to the foot and help a good blood flow. The epona shoes are available over here from several agents, and can be nailed on or glued. My mare's feet have benefited so much after a year in them and the only reason that I have gone back to conventional shoes is that the studholes on the epona's used to come out, and we needed the grip at Novice and OI level. They don't work out expensive, as you can reuse then 2 or 3 times, and my mare never lost a shoe xc either.
		
Click to expand...

I honestly have no preference, if BF is best for her that's what I'll do. I just want her to be comfortable and happy. Will take a look at Epona shoes now.


----------



## ester (10 July 2016)

Did you clarify with the vet which part of the ddft is the current issue/has the mineralisation FF?


----------



## FestiveFuzz (10 July 2016)

ester said:



			Did you clarify with the vet which part of the ddft is the current issue/has the mineralisation FF?
		
Click to expand...

Have left a voicemail and will be calling again in the morning to clarify where and what % the tear is.


----------



## wills_91 (10 July 2016)

I have followed your horse hunting posts over the past couple of months, but not often posted. I really hope it's a positive outcome for your lovely mare. Take your time, do as much research as you can before deciding on what route you want to go down and be prepared for many many "knowledgeable" people who will disagree with your choices . All the best.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (10 July 2016)

wills_91 said:



			I have followed your horse hunting posts over the past couple of months, but not often posted. I really hope it's a positive outcome for your lovely mare. Take your time, do as much research as you can before deciding on what route you want to go down and be prepared for many many "knowledgeable" people who will disagree with your choices . All the best.
		
Click to expand...

Haha I think I've already encountered a few of those, some being friends! Fortunately I have a great team of experts at my disposal whom I feel comfortable putting my trust in, as no amount of reading up will ever compare to their first hand experience.


----------



## MS123 (10 July 2016)

I'm so sorry this read this!  I followed your horse hunting journey and was so excited to read you had found the horse of your dreams. What a lucky mare to have found such a caring, kind and committed owner. I have my fingers crossed for you both! Again I am so very sorry and I wish you the very best x


----------



## FestiveFuzz (10 July 2016)

MS123 said:



			I'm so sorry this read this!  I followed your horse hunting journey and was so excited to read you had found the horse of your dreams. What a lucky mare to have found such a caring, kind and committed owner. I have my fingers crossed for you both! Again I am so very sorry and I wish you the very best x
		
Click to expand...

Thanks so much. I've honestly been overwhelmed by the kindness of those both on and offline. She means the world to me and is the sweetest, most genuine little mare I've ever met, despite having only owned her a very short while she owes me nothing. 

OH has just suggested that perhaps Poppy wants us to have a little Poppy whilst we wait for her to get better...when I explained I couldn't possibly consider putting her in foal whilst we don't know what's caused the breakdown of her tendons, he just looked at me and said "no...WE should have a little Poppy whilst she's out of action". That's one way of passing the time whilst she's on box rest I guess lol


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (11 July 2016)

Haha...hubby sounds like he's on a mission 

I really really hope Poppy comes good...you sound as though you have both bonded beautifully.  Good horses aren't always the easy ones are they? X


----------



## FestiveFuzz (12 July 2016)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Haha...hubby sounds like he's on a mission 

I really really hope Poppy comes good...you sound as though you have both bonded beautifully.  Good horses aren't always the easy ones are they? X
		
Click to expand...

Haha I think he's just trying to stop me getting a second horse whilst we fix Pops! 

Thanks so much. Everyone at our yard has said our bond is clear and that they're not surprised I've decided to do everything I can to try to fix her. Although after 4 days in she's become a bit of a madam! On the plus side I now know she REALLY likes apples, although my finger is showing the war wounds of just how much she likes them...totally my fault for thinking it was cute that she was sucking my hand. 

Vet called last night to say he was passing by yesterday so stopped by to see Poppy. Pressure bandage is now off and the cortisone injection has brought the swelling down so at least that's a positive. Now cold hosing and stable bandages until our next scan on Thurs. He's also talking to the chap who led the stem cell research in the UK (was on car bluetooth so didn't catch the name) so fingers crossed she's a candidate for it. A little scared as vet has said he'd like to discuss next steps with me on Thurs...I know that's a totally normal scenario but I'm terrified he's going to tell me I'm deluded for thinking I can fix her but positive thinking is all I really have right now.


----------



## Bilbo_Baggins (12 July 2016)

Sorry to read this :-( what a nightmare situation for you.  I am keeping my fingers crossed for Poppy!  And will be following this thread!  Toes crossed as well that things aren't as bad as feared and with time she will be ok.  Worrying time for you and you have my sympathy!


----------



## FestiveFuzz (12 July 2016)

Bilbo_Baggins said:



			Sorry to read this :-( what a nightmare situation for you.  I am keeping my fingers crossed for Poppy!  And will be following this thread!  Toes crossed as well that things aren't as bad as feared and with time she will be ok.  Worrying time for you and you have my sympathy!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks BB! It's so hard as outwardly she seems like her usual happy self so it's easy to forget how bad her injury is.


----------



## MrsNorris (12 July 2016)

What a devastating thing to happen, so sorry for you and Pops, keeping everything crossed that it's not the worst case scenario and something can be done.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (12 July 2016)

MrsNorris said:



			What a devastating thing to happen, so sorry for you and Pops, keeping everything crossed that it's not the worst case scenario and something can be done.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks MrsNorris. I don't think I've ever wished so hard for anything. Thursday can't come soon enough!


----------



## Bilbo_Baggins (12 July 2016)

Well this is a good thing!  I don't know if I would have continued with Bilbo when he had bracken poisoning if he wasn't acting his usual self!  Not the same situation as you and Poppy at all of course, but I felt that if he lost his personality I would have really begun to question if I was doing the right thing continuing treatment and would have started to look at PTS.  It was heart-breaking some days as he didn't seem to be getting better (very unsteady on his feet, like a drunkard) but he would be stuffing his face and happy to see me and otherwise totally himself. 

Still hoping for a less serious outcome for Pops!!


----------



## ester (12 July 2016)

If there was nothing to be done there wouldn't be any next steps to discuss would there


----------



## FestiveFuzz (12 July 2016)

Bilbo_Baggins said:



			Well this is a good thing!  I don't know if I would have continued with Bilbo when he had bracken poisoning if he wasn't acting his usual self!  Not the same situation as you and Poppy at all of course, but I felt that if he lost his personality I would have really begun to question if I was doing the right thing continuing treatment and would have started to look at PTS.  It was heart-breaking some days as he didn't seem to be getting better (very unsteady on his feet, like a drunkard) but he would be stuffing his face and happy to see me and otherwise totally himself. 

Still hoping for a less serious outcome for Pops!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm secretly hoping we'll scan and it'll just be a big mistake but deep down I know that that's not going to happen. But I know what you mean about them being themselves. I definitely wouldn't continue if Pops lost her sparkle. It's just hard to keep her entertained. Yesterday we filled a bucket with grass and it was like all her Christmases had come at once. Tonight I'll be hiding carrots in her gay bar again to keep her busy.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (12 July 2016)

ester said:



			If there was nothing to be done there wouldn't be any next steps to discuss would there 

Click to expand...

I hadn't thought of it like that. Thanks Ester!


----------



## Annagain (12 July 2016)

Oh FF I've only just spotted this thread. I followed your shopping journey from Dexter to Elvis and then to Poppy. I was so pleased for you when you found her. I'm so sorry you're facing this. Got everything crossed that she's fixable for you. Hugs.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (12 July 2016)

annagain said:



			Oh FF I've only just spotted this thread. I followed your shopping journey from Dexter to Elvis and then to Poppy. I was so pleased for you when you found her. I'm so sorry you're facing this. Got everything crossed that she's fixable for you. Hugs.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Annagain. It's beggars belief that after all the heartache of Elvis this has now happened, but I'm figuring that everything happens for a reason and that there has to be a silver lining in there somewhere (I'm beginning to feel like I've swallowed the Little Book of Positivity!). It's funny though, despite all the heartache I wouldn't change buying her for a second...even if she has become a bit of a terrible toddler in the last few days!


----------



## Annagain (12 July 2016)

FestiveFuzz said:



			Thanks Annagain. It's beggars belief that after all the heartache of Elvis this has now happened, but I'm figuring that everything happens for a reason and that there has to be a silver lining in there somewhere (I'm beginning to feel like I've swallowed the Little Book of Positivity!). It's funny though, despite all the heartache I wouldn't change buying her for a second...even if she has become a bit of a terrible toddler in the last few days!
		
Click to expand...

You're talking to someone who should have sold her horse to a happy hacking home 9 years ago when she was told he couldn't jump again.... but who still has a 20 year old riddled with melanomas who can't jump and can do dressage but doesn't like to. I know exactly where you're coming from. I've found myself saying very frequently over the last 9 years.. "oh but he's very lovely to hack and he's so cwtchy". And I mean it. It may not have been what we planned but I love him and our life together (although I'm very lucky to have another I share and compete on) You'll find your silver lining, I know you will.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (12 July 2016)

PLEASE don't go down the remedial shoeing route. It's the surest way to knacker your horse. You will come under a lot of pressure from vets and by-standers on this but please do not give in to it. Rockley are miracle workers. Yes, you can do it at home but a spell with them first will give your horse the best chance. Good luck.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (12 July 2016)

annagain said:



			You're talking to someone who should have sold her horse to a happy hacking home 9 years ago when she was told he couldn't jump again.... but who still has a 20 year old riddled with melanomas who can't jump and can do dressage but doesn't like to. I know exactly where you're coming from. I've found myself saying very frequently over the last 9 years.. "oh but he's very lovely to hack and he's so cwtchy". And I mean it. It may not have been what we planned but I love him and our life together (although I'm very lucky to have another I share and compete on) You'll find your silver lining, I know you will.
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad to hear it's not just me....and hearing your boy described as "so cwtchy" just made me smile. With Pops it's even more complicated as when sound we know she can pass a 5 stage vetting (or in our case 2!) so with her age and breeding if I did pass her on to a happy hacking home I would forever be worrying she'd be buted up and sold as a dressage horse, combined with just how nice a person she is there's just no way I could part with her, whether she ends up being a lawnmower or happy hack. 

I think I'll feel a lot better once we've managed to (hopefully!) rule out there being an underlying condition causing this, be it ESPA or something else. As then I can truly believe in some of the good news stories I've heard in the past few days. I still can't wrap my head around the fact I was out hacking her just last week and two days later I'm being told she's seriously broken, but I do truly believe she's in my life for a reason...even if that is just to make my bank account weep!


----------



## FestiveFuzz (12 July 2016)

PoppyAnderson said:



			PLEASE don't go down the remedial shoeing route. It's the surest way to knacker your horse. You will come under a lot of pressure from vets and by-standers on this but please do not give in to it. Rockley are miracle workers. Yes, you can do it at home but a spell with them first will give your horse the best chance. Good luck.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks PoppyAnderson. My preference is BF and Rockley, but need to wait until Thursday before I can properly get the ball rolling.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 July 2016)

I know people will probably shoot me down for this BUT she is a mare! She has a use. You could potentially put her in foal (OK it would be a late one if covered now)... (actually no it would be a June foal, I am so used to tbs being early doors!!) a year off doing nothing but mooching about may just fix her enough/well to give her a second crack at a competitive career. If not you then have a youngster you could bring on to be your next super star. 

I havent read all of the replies so i don't know if this has already been suggested/is feasible but it is what I would do.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (12 July 2016)

EKW said:



			I know people will probably shoot me down for this BUT she is a mare! She has a use. You could potentially put her in foal (OK it would be a late one if covered now)... (actually no it would be a June foal, I am so used to tbs being early doors!!) a year off doing nothing but mooching about may just fix her enough/well to give her a second crack at a competitive career. If not you then have a youngster you could bring on to be your next super star. 

I havent read all of the replies so i don't know if this has already been suggested/is feasible but it is what I would do.
		
Click to expand...

This would be the obvious option with her breeding but unfortunately at this moment we're not sure if there's an underlying hereditary condition that has caused the mineralization in her tendons so until that's ruled out it's not an option.


----------



## Auslander (12 July 2016)

FestiveFuzz said:



			Tonight I'll be hiding carrots in her gay bar again to keep her busy.
		
Click to expand...

I am honestly very sorry, and have every sympathy. But, I'm afraid this made me howl...


----------



## FestiveFuzz (12 July 2016)

Auslander said:



			I am honestly very sorry, and have every sympathy. But, I'm afraid this made me howl...
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha oh god bloody autocorrect &#128563; I can promise my horse does not have a gay bar in the corner of her stable that I hide carrots in! OH is now wondering why I'm giggling and practically crying with laughter...I look like a crazy lady!


----------



## Dave's Mam (12 July 2016)

I have visions of dancers in lycra.


----------



## Leo Walker (12 July 2016)

If she had a gay bar in her stable she would definitely be entertained :lol:


----------



## FestiveFuzz (12 July 2016)

I'm just worried about where you all thought I was hiding the carrots?!


----------



## Auslander (12 July 2016)

FestiveFuzz said:



			I'm just worried about where you all thought I was hiding the carrots?! 

Click to expand...

This thread is going downhill!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (12 July 2016)

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## samleigh (13 July 2016)

annagain said:



			Oh FF I've only just spotted this thread. I followed your shopping journey from Dexter to Elvis and then to Poppy. I was so pleased for you when you found her. I'm so sorry you're facing this. Got everything crossed that she's fixable for you. Hugs.
		
Click to expand...

This completely xxx


----------



## FestiveFuzz (13 July 2016)

Thanks Samleigh! I feel like tomorrow can't come soon enough now. I just want to know what we're dealing with xxx


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (13 July 2016)

FestiveFuzz said:



			Thanks Samleigh! I feel like tomorrow can't come soon enough now. I just want to know what we're dealing with xxx
		
Click to expand...

I can't wait for tomorrow either...I'm so desperate for some positive news for you both xx


----------



## FestiveFuzz (13 July 2016)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			I can't wait for tomorrow either...I'm so desperate for some positive news for you both xx
		
Click to expand...

Thanks so much. Although I'm dreading initiating the BF/Rockley chat in case vet/YO are totally against both. I know she's mine and at the end of the day it's down to me but YO has been so great I don't want to do anything to upset the balance xx


----------



## FfionWinnie (13 July 2016)

I'm afraid it's almost guaranteed the vet and or the YO will dismiss Rockley out of hand. I wouldn't let that put me off tho. I would get all the information from the vet, speak to Rockley once you have it, then make your decision. 

I've yet to speak to a vet who has even heard of Rockley or has any real understanding of keeping a horse sound BF.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (13 July 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			I'm afraid it's almost guaranteed the vet and or the YO will dismiss Rockley out of hand. I wouldn't let that put me off tho. I would get all the information from the vet, speak to Rockley once you have it, then make your decision. 

I've yet to speak to a vet who has even heard of Rockley or has any real understanding of keeping a horse sound BF.
		
Click to expand...

YO has already said they'd be concerned about going BF as you need to remove all movement through the bulb of the heel and prevent too much force being put on the tendon until it's healed. It's so hard to know what to do as I really value my YO's opinion as she's incredibly knowledgeable and has been an amazing support for Pops and I.


----------



## ester (13 July 2016)

I'd question how they are healing them then  without removing all movement through the bulb of the heel. Must be magic


----------



## FestiveFuzz (13 July 2016)

ester said:



			I'd question how they are healing them then  without removing all movement through the bulb of the heel. Must be magic 

Click to expand...

See this is the trouble, despite owning horses most of my life I'm totally clueless when it comes to this sort of stuff as I've never had to deal with it before. I'm reading up on as much as I can but no amount of research will replace experience.


----------



## wren123 (13 July 2016)

Oh gosh just read this, I followed your search with great interest (just the sort of horse I would want if I bought again!!).
So so sorry for what has happened. Fingers crossed that the news is good on Thursday.


----------



## ester (13 July 2016)

Nothing has to be done in a rush yes? and nothing says you can't go down one route and then change your mind/try something else at a later date. Don't start worrying about it now, wait until you have more information about exactly what the issue is and then the investigation of options can happen and you can also pick up info from other people's experience even if you don't have it yourself.


----------



## FfionWinnie (13 July 2016)

ester said:



			Nothing has to be done in a rush yes? and nothing says you can't go down one route and then change your mind/try something else at a later date. Don't start worrying about it now, wait until you have more information about exactly what the issue is and then the investigation of options can happen and you can also pick up info from other people's experience even if you don't have it yourself.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. As I see it, Rockley only take horses they think they can fix.  If they don't think they can fix her, I am confident you'll be told that when you speak to Nic. Once you've got all the info from the vet and the yo and everyone else who is going to stick an oar in to the situation, you can phone her, and pose those exact questions to her. Then you can research her answers and see if she's right. 

Obviously, I think she is very likely to be, I've no axe to grind here, I don't know you and I don't know her but I've got 6 rock crunching BF horses performing at the top of their games and I know it is ONE avenue that might be the right one for you. If you decide it isn't, that's fine it's your choice, I just don't like people being put off for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Haz:) (13 July 2016)

I'm not familiar with this, and I'm so sorry. Although this might not be the case for your mare, I'm hoping this might restore some hope.

I bought my first pony 6years ago, a sad, underweight abused rescue, had little trust or anything really. But down to his bones he was kind, sweet and caring. 3 weeks of owning him, he was pawing at the gate as some girls on my yard supposedly leaving (yes, I doubt there stories. I think they tormented him, but that's another story) and he got his leg trapped and pulled it out of the gate with force. He fractured his tendon completely and PTS was advised, and if it did heal, he was never going to be ridden again. He was rushed to my local veterinary and the worse possible news was given to me - infection has already set in, despite the fact is watched the vet administer all kinds of injections and flush out the wound a million times. His chances were slim. He underwent some kind of op and a cast went on. He had 6 months of box rest when he finally came out of the vets after 3/4 weeks. But because he was a star they could keep the cast on for extra which was fab news. Long story short, it healed astonishingly well and he soon went from a horse that was going to be PTS to one that could only be lightly ridden. Confirmation X-rays were taken and I was revealed that he would never have issues with the injury and it would be stronger than before. He jumps 1m at a push, but clears 90cm (for a 13.1hh carrying 5"2 me, and he's very leggy and no barrel!!).

Point is - nothing is set in stone. I'm not saying some kind of miracle will happen doe sure now, but I'm a firm believer everything happens for a reason.


----------



## View (13 July 2016)

FF, fingers crossed that you get some answers to questions tomorrow.

And I know I'm bad, but this thread has had me howling with laughter twice.  Your suspicion as to why your OH suggested a little Poppy and the picture of you hiding carrots in her gay bar


----------



## FestiveFuzz (13 July 2016)

ester said:



			Nothing has to be done in a rush yes? and nothing says you can't go down one route and then change your mind/try something else at a later date. Don't start worrying about it now, wait until you have more information about exactly what the issue is and then the investigation of options can happen and you can also pick up info from other people's experience even if you don't have it yourself.
		
Click to expand...

I know you're right, it's just everyone is so quick to have an opinion and I'm terrified I'll try the wrong thing and make it worse.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (13 July 2016)

FfionWinnie said:



			Agreed. As I see it, Rockley only take horses they think they can fix.  If they don't think they can fix her, I am confident you'll be told that when you speak to Nic. Once you've got all the info from the vet and the yo and everyone else who is going to stick an oar in to the situation, you can phone her, and pose those exact questions to her. Then you can research her answers and see if she's right. 

Obviously, I think she is very likely to be, I've no axe to grind here, I don't know you and I don't know her but I've got 6 rock crunching BF horses performing at the top of their games and I know it is ONE avenue that might be the right one for you. If you decide it isn't, that's fine it's your choice, I just don't like people being put off for the wrong reasons.
		
Click to expand...

Again I totally agree. I guess I just want a plan in place as it makes me feel like I'm actively doing something to fix her rather than just sitting passively. It's silly really as for the most part she'll just need time. I'm just looking forward to having a clearer picture tomorrow (even though the thought of it makes me feel sick!).


----------



## FestiveFuzz (13 July 2016)

Haz:) said:



			I'm not familiar with this, and I'm so sorry. Although this might not be the case for your mare, I'm hoping this might restore some hope.

I bought my first pony 6years ago, a sad, underweight abused rescue, had little trust or anything really. But down to his bones he was kind, sweet and caring. 3 weeks of owning him, he was pawing at the gate as some girls on my yard supposedly leaving (yes, I doubt there stories. I think they tormented him, but that's another story) and he got his leg trapped and pulled it out of the gate with force. He fractured his tendon completely and PTS was advised, and if it did heal, he was never going to be ridden again. He was rushed to my local veterinary and the worse possible news was given to me - infection has already set in, despite the fact is watched the vet administer all kinds of injections and flush out the wound a million times. His chances were slim. He underwent some kind of op and a cast went on. He had 6 months of box rest when he finally came out of the vets after 3/4 weeks. But because he was a star they could keep the cast on for extra which was fab news. Long story short, it healed astonishingly well and he soon went from a horse that was going to be PTS to one that could only be lightly ridden. Confirmation X-rays were taken and I was revealed that he would never have issues with the injury and it would be stronger than before. He jumps 1m at a push, but clears 90cm (for a 13.1hh carrying 5"2 me, and he's very leggy and no barrel!!).

Point is - nothing is set in stone. I'm not saying some kind of miracle will happen doe sure now, but I'm a firm believer everything happens for a reason. 

Click to expand...

Thanks Haz. Stories like this are what are helping keep my hopes up right now.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (13 July 2016)

View said:



			FF, fingers crossed that you get some answers to questions tomorrow.

And I know I'm bad, but this thread has had me howling with laughter twice.  Your suspicion as to why your OH suggested a little Poppy and the picture of you hiding carrots in her gay bar  

Click to expand...

Haha I'm glad this thread isn't all doom and gloom


----------



## ester (13 July 2016)

FestiveFuzz said:



			I know you're right, it's just everyone is so quick to have an opinion and I'm terrified I'll try the wrong thing and make it worse.
		
Click to expand...

I'm brilliant at telling other people what to do and being all logical, crap at doing it for myself though! . Though the best you can always do is accrue as much info as you can, be guided but be aware that it is your decision. I actually spoke to Nic as we put bar shoes on F, her words were well you can try it, if it doesn't work they can come off again. - Despite having said that if I ever had a hoof issue shoes would come off I couldn't quite do it straight off with our diagnosis. 
I don't believe they made anything worse, the feet looked better when they came out of them (2 shoeing cycles) than when they went in, just the pony wasn't any sounder .


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (14 July 2016)

When is the vet coming??


----------



## FestiveFuzz (14 July 2016)

So I'm back from the yard now...bit unsure of how I'm feeling.

The positives...swelling has now gone down, vet is less concerned about what he thought was a longitudinal split at the top of the tendon, he now says he feels this may be an artefact of what's going on lower down the tendon and actually not as big a worry as we initially thought. We can now start doing some little in hand walks.

The negatives...we still don't know what's going on further down. The issue being that the damaged part is sitting under the mineralisation which is causing shadowing on the ultrasound. It's unclear whether the mineralisation is the cause of the damage or whether the damage caused the mineralisation. I asked about MRI scans but apparently that would be even less clear than the ultrasound. Vet thinks the best next steps are just to wait and see which doesn't seem to be particularly proactive. He's prescribed cortaflex type injections (I didn't catch the name) and will be out again next week to check on her. Long story short he's said she likely to be off work for the next year or so. 

So in contrast to last week we're at least not looking at PTS, but still don't really know what we're dealing with. I'm awaiting the vet report and will then speak to Nic at Rockley. In the meantime at least the vet didn't think she should have heart bar shoes


----------



## Annagain (14 July 2016)

I know "wait and see" is really hard, but that doesn't sound quite as bad as you'd feared. Hope things become a bit clearer next week.


----------



## dixie (14 July 2016)

I've been following your thread but not yet commented as everyone else has said it all really.

It feels better for us  to chuck all sorts of medication etc at them but I've found with my two cases that "waiting and Dr green" is the best medication there is.  So fingers crossed it all comes good.
Was it Cartrophen he mentioned?


----------



## HufflyPuffly (14 July 2016)

Could the injections be Hyaluronic Acid ones (one of the main ingredients of Cortaflex)? 

Definitely not as bad as feared so keeping everything crossed for you still.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (14 July 2016)

At least that's not terrible news....maybe a bit of cautious optimism?? A year sounds awful but it will probably fly by.
I'm not convinced of the wait and see method, that would drive me nutty but the good thing is that he hasn't written her off


----------



## FestiveFuzz (14 July 2016)

Thanks folks. Vet said jabs were a veterinary grade cortaflex if that makes sense to anyone? 

I spoke to my YO tonight and she said it's actually good news and will be a case of management once she's sound, so perhaps cautiously optimistic is the way to go. Although right now I've hit the point where I'm just annoyed that I spent a small fortune on my dream horse and won't be able to ride her for a year. Silly really as I knew today wasn't going to provide miracles.


----------



## SusieT (14 July 2016)

Why does he say it will be less visible? MRI shows up calcifications etc and is far more likely to show the problem or lack of problem - I'd be concerned he had seen an 'artefact' and not known it at the time although swelling might be affecting it. I'd get a second opinion from a lameness speicialist given the age and fact you are insured.


----------



## AnShanDan (15 July 2016)

I agree with SusieT, given you don't have a definite diagnosis, I'd be asking for the horse to be referred to hospital for full work up including MRI if nec. 

You need to know exactly what is going on, and with all the modern diagnostic tools, that should be possible. 

The thing is, youth is on her side, and she will still be developing, certainly her feet can change a lot, if that is the underlying issue.


----------



## ycbm (15 July 2016)

I would not accept 'wait for a year and see' without a proper diagnosis on an insured horse.

I'm another who thinks you should press for an MRI scan. The answer that it will show less than a portable ultrasound seems very suspect to me.


----------



## FfionWinnie (15 July 2016)

As you've got insurance I would get the referral right away. With a long term issue such as this and likely only a year for the insurance to be funding it, there is no benefit in waiting.


----------



## ester (15 July 2016)

Have you spoken to insurance OP, I would be a bit worried about them saying this was a pre-existing condition based on mineralisation.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (15 July 2016)

ester said:



			Have you spoken to insurance OP, I would be a bit worried about them saying this was a pre-existing condition based on mineralisation.
		
Click to expand...

Yes claim and vet report is already with the insurers. They have her full veterinary history (which shows no previous history) as well as the 5 stage vetting certificate from last month so I would be surprised if they can justify pre-existing.


----------



## ester (15 July 2016)

fingers crossed then, it was just a thought I had about you yesterday.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (15 July 2016)

ester said:



			fingers crossed then, it was just a thought I had about you yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it has crossed my mind. Vet is reiterating that in his opinion the mineralisation isn't caused by a pre-existing condition so hopefully this won't be an issue.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (16 July 2016)

Slightly belated update as work was just crazy yesterday.  

Roger at RVC has looked at our scans and thinks she'd be a good candidate for stem cell therapy so we'll be beginning that process as of next week. 

I also discovered whilst going through paperwork that the vet who did the 5 stage vetting before mine was from Liphook and ticked the declaration for having previously treated Pops (ringworm) so once I have the vet report I will be speaking to Liphook to see whether I can get the vet out who knows Pops as they may have more insight into her and her background. Long shot I know but might garner something from it.


----------

